# Unable to determine volume version and state. chkdsk aborted.



## Threesom666

The type of the file system is ntfs. Unable to determine volume version and state. chkdsk aborted. the file or directory is corrupted and unreadable Basic information: External Harddrive Samsung- 320GB. chkdsk on win7 messed up my partition table I think. Have tried to fix with Testdisk and active partition. Looks like win7 really messed up my partition table. I would always use chkdsk on my xp all the time. But for once I got rid of that pc I was forced to try on my win7 pc. Always prompting me to do it. Once I did it took forever. Several days. I kept thinking about cancelling but the more abuse I took the more I wanted to go all the way. Maybe I thought if I cancelled it wouldve messed up the drive. When it finally finished it did like in xp delete bad sectors and replaced it with a updated table. Once it did that it wiped out the drive. Making it raw inaccessble. Getting the above message. I looked up the info. for several days online to no avail. I tried to mess with testdisk as much as possible without risking too much. Though I read many articles on it. Im not not an expert on it and still dont know how to use well. Mostly is not being able to understand the size section on which is the right one partition table to check and where to save the files as well. I read that active partition was really good. It looked promising so I tested it out. That also took forever and figured out most of the time searching on it was unnecessary. For whatever reason the quick search doesnt work much but the superscan takes forever. Once I got the tables working. I had several options. The one that looked best was a table that said poor. I tried recovering from it but it wouldnt do. I almost even lost my working table by deleting it trying to get the poor one to work. Then I had to resort to the search working table. Only one! It works and everything but now it randomly doesnt work sometimes when I plug the external hard drive. It doesnt pick up the partition table. So the pc doesnt read it until I do the active partition and recover it again. Here the list of things Ive tried. All the chkdsk types, testdisk, and active partition. One of the things I figured could be wrong is the hex viewer I think they call it. If I somehow fix those numbers I can get it to work I think. Ive tried on active partition creating/ fixing partition table. Fixing the boot sector seemed unnecessary since it seems right. Though I originally that mightve been it. The recovering option is retarted cause itll format the recovering disc completely. I really dont want to go through the recovery process since I'm sure I can fix the partition table and get it work if someone points me in the right direction.


----------



## JimE

Sounds like a faulty drive issue, and not a Win7 issue.

Depending on the amount of bad sectors, the drive is probably garbage. With a few exceptions, once a drive starts getting bad sectors, it needs to be replaced and no longer trusted.

Whether or not the partition table can be fixed depends on where the bad sectors are located.

Start by testing the drive with the drive manufacturers disk tools. Most tools have short and long (or quick and normal/long) tests. If either test fails or has errors, replace the drive.

As for the partition table itself, I've had good luck in the past with Partition Table Doctor. But again, it depends on where the bad sectors are located.


----------



## spunk.funk

As reported, the drive has too many bad sectors. Check Disk tried to recover but there were too many bad sectors and in the process of "Repairing" the sectors, it turned the data RAW. You can use recovery tools like the free* TestDisk*. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. Once you recover, you would need to restore the files to a different drive and trash this one as it has too many bad sectors and is not reliable.


----------



## fzabkar

CHKDSK has thrashed your drive and made it a lot worse. In retrospect you should have started by examining the physical state of the drive with a SMART tool such as CrystalDiskInfo. In particular, take note of the reallocated, pending and uncorrectable sectors.

https://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

You should now clone your drive, sector by sector, with a tool such as HDDSuperClone or ddrescue. 

HDDSuperClone - SD Computing Service
https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/

These tools understand how to work with a drive that has physical problems. Afterwards you can run data recovery software against the clone. I would strongly recommend that you not run the drive manufacturer's tool against your drive at this point. Doing so will only thrash it even more.

As for "hex viewers", I would examine your clone with a disc editor such as DMDE.

https://dmde.com

Could you show us DMDE's Partitions window?


----------



## Threesom666

okay here is all the updates I have to see what you guys comment on. I tried active partition. It found a decent one but it wasnt red for hard to recover. After I tried several partition recoveries. It did nothing so I had to try to recover the original bad one. Worked well but many times when I plug it back in after a couple of days of no use it goes raw. I have to return the program and it restores the partition table temporary. I tried magic partition I dont think it found any partition table but did find recoverable. About 5 times the size of the disc. All useful even the partition table I needed. It gave all the folders and their original sizes. When I went to recover it wouldnt recover anything. Just empty files with their names and folders. Tried Stellar Phoeneix and it took forever to read it and then frooze probably because I was running other things on the pc. I decided to take a break from that. But Im sure it also found the files. For some reason it takes forever to check this hard drive. In xp the chkdsk took about 45mins. In my win 7 it took an entire week. Every time I plug it for recovery or partition check it takes about a week to fully check it. Im fairly knew at the memory and external harddrive area. But here is something I dont get. USB and micro memories are unreliable so you'd think a hard drive would be full proof. After reading several messages they seem like a piece of crap. People almost replacing them new and faulty and bugs all around. Whats the point of all of this and why even buy them? whats the way out on memory? chkdsk really fks me up. Ive used it constantly for everything and highly recommended by microsoft and articles. Now I read most people say I shouldnt use it because it fks you up. Though it never gave me problems on xp if anything it saved me. Now on win7 is giving me hiccups. So because of my bad experiences I dont want to use it anymore but every time I plugin any memory it gives the continue or fix prompt. I want to get rid of that.


----------



## spunk.funk

> Once you recover, you would need to restore the files to a different drive and trash this one as it has too many bad sectors and is not reliable.


 This has nothing to do with what version of Windows you are running while trying to recover. Be aware that the more times you try to use this drive, the worse it is going to get, until it will no longer be recoverable. Check Disk should be used if your drive is showing signs of failing, If it is in the later stages of failing, then you should not scan this drive with Check Disk or any other Disk Checking tools as it will mostly trash the drive further. 
If you haven't already backed up the files on this drive, then Create a Clone Image file of this drive using TestDisk or HDD Raw Copy tool. Save it to a different drive. Throw this drive away. Then scan the Drive _Image_ file with your recovery tools, like Stellar, or I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. Save the restored files to a different drive. 


> You should now clone your drive, sector by sector, with a tool such as HDDSuperClone or ddrescue.
> 
> HDDSuperClone - SD Computing Service
> https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/


----------

